# Popping noise from wall switches



## AU_Prospector (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello, I live in a home built new in 2002.

Not always, but on occassion a wall switch will make a loud popping noise when turned on.  I have noticed this with more than one switch through out the home.  It doesnt happen continiously, but when it does its makes you take notice. 

Its not horribly loud, but a distinct pop.  I assume it is current jumping the circuit before contact is made, is that right?  

Is it safe?


----------



## travelover (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd replace the switches. Unless they are really special (4 way lighted, etc) , they are very cheap.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 15, 2009)

How old is your home. Whenever I get any signs of irregulars in my outlets or switches I replace them. But what comes to my mind is that if there is more than one maybe its time for a inspection on all the swithes and plugs in the house just to make sure everything is okay with the electrical


----------



## Quattro (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this is normal, to some extent. Some switches seem to do it more than others, though.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 20, 2009)

I can get my new switches to sizzle if I hold them in the half way position.


----------



## storage_man (Jan 20, 2009)

With your house only being 7 years old, I would expect that they aren't worn out yet.  I agree with both kok328 and Quattro that some make more noise than others.  Unless you see some discoloration in and around the switch, I would presume they are ok.

I bought my house new in 1986 and I have some that are noisy and some that are not.  I've also replaced many of them and some of the replacements are more noisy than others.


----------



## AU_Prospector (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. . .


----------

